# ndiswrapper -- gentoo's last chance

## timbp

A few weeks ago I installed Gentoo on my laptop (Inspiron 1525) and have had everything except wireless networking running well.

But this is a laptop, and I WANT WIRELESS!

I've done countless google searches, and various searches of other resources. I have followed many guides.

But I STILL CANNOT GET WIRELESS TO WORK.

Nowhere can I find step by step instructions that go from emerging the needed packages to a working system. Instructions either deal with installing ndiswrapper, or with configuring wireless -- I cannnot find anything that covers both, and my attempts to merge various instructions have met with no success.

Right now it is Sunday 23 November 2008, 17:40 (UTC+1100)

I am fairly busy for the next week, but will monitor this forum and spend at least an hour every night reconfiguring my laptop.

If Gentoo is not working with wireless by Sunday 30 November 2008, 1200 (UTC+1100) then I will erase it and try to install Xubuntu.

If linux is not working with wireless by Sunday 30 November 2008, 1800 (UTE+1100) then I will erase all linux and stay with Vista.

I have tried  Linux in various forms over many years. Always, no matter what I might think of Microsoft, I come back to the basic fact: Windows works, Linux does not.

This current episode is the closest I have come to a working Linux computer in all my attempts at moving to linux (and the only remaining problem is the wireless).

The only problem now is wireless, so i f I were trying Linux on my desktp computer I might find it ready for everyday use. But I'm trying it on a laptop, and I want wireless internet before I will declare the system usable.

I'm fairly busy this week, but should have a couple of hours each evening. I know a full Vista reinstall on my laptop (including all the drivers) takes about 90 minutes. So there should be no problem finding the time to install a wireless driver for linux during the week.

I would like to be less dependent on Microsoft. I would like to support Linux.

But I need a computer that will do what I need. Windows can supply that; so far, Linux cannot.

But that can be changed if wireless internet will work with my laptop under Linux (Gentoo).

You have about 162 hours to give me suitable instructions before I dump Gentoo (I have about 24 hours over 6 days to try your suggestions, so make sure they are right!).

----------

## Simba7

Jeez, you're extremely impatient. If you're soo into Windows, then go back to it. Stop b*tching about "Well, this works so much better in Windows."

I don't know how many damn posts I've bumped into saying this and it's always some noobie to Linux. Let me tell you..

LINUX/UNIX IS NOT WINDOWS.. WINDOWS IS NOT LINUX/UNIX..

Ok.. Now if you're going to be patient, then we'd be glad to help you.. Linux is a hell of a learning curve. You need to brush up on Unix quite a bit, at least learn the basics. Once you know how to use Linux/Unix, you can do almost anything.

As for the Wireless driver, do you have your kernel properly configured? I know the latest Linux kernel has support for your wireless card.

Also, did you even bother entering "Inspiron 1525 Linux" or "Inspiron 1525 Gentoo".. There's quite a few sites that pop up.

http://en.nothingisreal.com/wiki/GNU/Linux_on_a_Dell_Inspiron_1525

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dell_Inspiron_1525

Just dig around the 'net. You'll find what you need. You can always dual-boot.

----------

## UberLord

Try Ubuntu then.

Jumping straight in with Gentoo is normally a bad choice.

Heck, I would even recommend NetBSD or FreeBSD over Gentoo for a new user coming from Windows  :Smile: 

----------

## Simba7

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Heck, I would even recommend NetBSD or FreeBSD over Gentoo for a new user coming from Windows 

 

Hey.. FreeBSD isn't that bad.. I actually was a solid BSD user for quite sometime and still use FreeBSD for some tasks.

The only reason I shifted to Linux was because of Gentoo. All the other distros were too bloated and locked down.

----------

## Monkeh

You have however many hours are left to help us help you. We're not psychic.

----------

## albright

The initial poster was just a pathetic troll IMHO.

(That crap about ... you have x hours ... gave it away, 

especially since he didn't give us details about how

to bill him for support  :Smile:  )

----------

## gerard27

What do you think you're doing?

You think we'll bend over backwards to help?

Stay with M$ for all we care.

Some people are just not intelligent enough to use gentoo.

Gerard.

----------

## jamapii

If both alternatives only work partially for you, I suggest a virtual machine, in your case, Linux in a qemu on windows.

qemu for windows is (seemingly) in a remote corner of the internet, on some simple pages, and you have to write a .bat script to supply the parameters. Maybe you'll prefer virtualbox.

For trying alternatives, I'd try LiveCDs first, I think most distributions have one these days. You put it in and check if your hardware works, no need to do complete installs again and again.

Just saw the deadlines  :Wink:   :Laughing:  I think setting deadlines for yourself is ok, I do it in some situations, but I don't think most people here care what OS you use. Actually, you have to expect some possible breakage in the future, even if you get it to work now. In my experience, this applies to any OS. The question is, can you fix it then or will you have help to fix it.

----------

## timeBandit

 *timbp wrote:*   

> You have about 162 hours to give me suitable instructions before I dump Gentoo (I have about 24 hours over 6 days to try your suggestions, so make sure they are right!).

 No. That's not how it works. Please take a minute to review the forum Guidelines, paying special attention to points 3, 4 and 13.

Many, many people here have Gentoo laptops with functional wireless networking. It can be done, and if it can be done this community will help you do it--but as noted, you have to help us help you. We understand that you may be quite frustrated but as you see here, imperious demands get a chilly reception. Contrast the reactions above with the tone of responses to your earlier requests.

That said, according to a quick search for "ndiswrapper dell 1525," be sure you're not trying to use Vista drivers with ndiswrapper--you can't. You need Windows XP drivers.

----------

## Simba7

 *timeBandit wrote:*   

> That said, according to a quick search for "ndiswrapper dell 1525," be sure you're not trying to use Vista drivers with ndiswrapper--you can't. You need Windows XP drivers.

 

I seen that there's drivers built into the latest kernel for his wireless card. He just needs to add the options to his kernel.

Either that or emerge iwl3945.

----------

## timeBandit

 *Simba7 wrote:*   

>  *timeBandit wrote:*   That said, according to a quick search for "ndiswrapper dell 1525," be sure you're not trying to use Vista drivers with ndiswrapper--you can't. You need Windows XP drivers. 
> 
> I seen that there's drivers built into the latest kernel for his wireless card. He just needs to add the options to his kernel.

 I overlooked that -- thanks.

----------

## albright

I see this has evolved into an interesting discussion amongst

gentoo folks. But where is OP?  :Smile: 

----------

